# Nikon D7000: LCD Color Calibration Problem



## droidz (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I posted this problem a while back, but now it's really getting to me. Basically, I bought a new D7000 last week, and have since been bugged about the LCD displaying a wrong color for my photos:

The photos look fine on my mac.
The photos have a noticeable green cast/over saturation on the LCD.

This really gets to me cuz I find it hard to judge if i took a proper photo or not.I did take the camera back for an exchange today, but the camera seems to be displaying the same problem with the LCD having wrong colors. I'll go back again tomorrow but right now I'm seeking some other opinions: mainly, if there is a way for me to adjust the LCD screen colors on my D7000.

Thanks!


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 6, 2011)

Personally I would send it in for service


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think this is too uncommon actually, my D90 screen often gets the colour completely wrong! I have learnt to not trust the screen for judging colour, I find it dosen't really hinder my shooting either. I use my screen to determine focus, sharpness and exposure. These are crucial elements, the colour is completely adjustable in post when shooting RAW.

Big Mike here often says that you should not TRUST your cameras LCD display.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

Is your computer and screen calibrated? If not then the LCD may actually be MUCH closer to reality than you think and it's the computer that is wrong


----------



## jake337 (Nov 14, 2011)

What capture settings are you using?  Are you shooting RAW?  What white balance setting are you using?  Your camera is processing your photo in order to show you a preview.


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2011)

The LCD is not intended for evaluating color, exposure, or any other image quality parameters beyond composition, framing and zooming in to check focus.

Image quality issues can be somewhat evaluated by displaying the Histogram on the LCD. In particularly the RGB histogram.

The LCD is not calibrateable and you would have to re-calibrate it any time the lighting on it changes at that.


----------

